# tile breakers



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

tile breakers... good for only ceramic or will they work ok on porcelain
who uses them?
pro's amd cons?:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you're new to tile, get one. They are time savers; no motor, no water to deal with.

There are different grades just like wet saws. The better ones will cut most porcelain without issue. 

I've been cutting with wet saws for so long, I feel uncomfortable using one, even though I own one. I don't use it often.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Have a new, in the box, breaker sitting on the shelf in the shop, been there on about 6 years now. 

Great to have when you dont wanna chase the wet saw for a few cuts.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have used a Rubi TS60 for probably 15 years...can't imagine working without one.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

You can drag it along with you as you set the tile. No marking and going to the saw to cut. Of course they make bigger ones that you would not want to drag with you but you could at least keep it close by. With a wet saw you have to set up a tent of some kind if you keep it inside or you set it up outside. Then you need water and don't forget to protect your eyes and ears. I usually drag a snapper with me to make straight cuts until I need to make crazy cuts. Like around door trim or something like that. I could use my nippers but ......well...... I just don't.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw a 20 inch at lowes for 98 bucks (kobalt) and another 20 inch for 29 bucks but it said manual, but they both looked th same. i didn't get it. I didn't get what they meant by manual


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

A real good 20" will be about $300+.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Manual was the guys name working in the tile section.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Manual was the guys name working in the tile section.


:laughing:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a Rubi, same as Jarvis. It may be the 60 because it can cut a 2' tile (60cm).

The case is a good thing.

Snappers are a good thing. Once I was working some rather thin porcelain, and I was scoring some diagonal cuts and breaking them on my forehead.

ha ha


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

holy crap man those rubi's are expensive.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> holy crap man those rubi's are expensive.


You think those are 'spensive....look at the top of the line Sigmas.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

angus242 said:


> You think those are 'spensive....look at the top of the line Sigmas.


Yeah, i think i will run right out and get me one of these. Just so I can say i own a pretty tool.

http://www.tools4tile.com/servlet/the-16/sigma-3E-dsh-diagonale,-italian-tile/Detail


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I couldn't imagine showing up to a tile job without three things - my Sigma, my 4" Makita , and my mud mixer. Take one of those away and I'm goin home :lol:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah RUBI rocks there is a new one out that is 7 ft long.....they also have one where the case is a job site radio.


i have the tx700 and tx900


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

opiethetileman said:


> yeah RUBI rocks there is a new one out that is 7 ft long.....they also have one where the case is a job site radio.
> 
> i have the tx700 and tx900


Still waiting for the 700 to come in been a couple months waiting! Hope its worth the wait!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

IMO most snap and cracks are worthless unless you get a quality one. I've heard good things about Rubi, I personally have the Sigma. Wouldn't trade it for anything.... well just about anything. :shifty:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 20" Brutus QEP "cheapie" which I bought for around a hunnert bucks years ago. It works just fine. Will cut the hardest porcelain. I do change the scoring wheel fairly often, maybe twice a year. 

I've heard the tiny little scoring wheels on the Rubi cutters wear out faaaaaaast. Is that true?

I can't imagine going without a board cutter. :no:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone have any luck cutting diagonally with a snapper?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

depends greg. i got my tx 700 in 06 or 07 when i meet jazz at coverings that year. I paid 225 bucks for it new and got 12 wheels free on the show floor. But yes they do wear out depends what ya cut and how well ya take care of stuff


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah that is last years new model. Rubi also has one with a radio in the case


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

opiethetileman said:


> yeah that is last years new model. Rubi also has one with a radio in the case


Jebus too much ....still waiting for my 700! Called today not even a date of arrival......GRRRRR!


----------



## CompEdgeSteve (Mar 12, 2011)

opiethetileman said:


> yeah that is last years new model. Rubi also has one with a radio in the case


Yeah I saw that one too. The sound is really good and if I remember correctly(so so many booths lol) it also has ipod capability. It also looks more durable than the contractor radios


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Cuttin' some super hard and thick 20" porcelain the other day with my cheap Brutus QEP cutter.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

HS345 said:


> Cuttin' some super hard and thick 20" porcelain the other day with my cheap Brutus QEP cutter.


still waiting for my rubi TR 700 to come in ...just got told its crossing the atlantic.....great.....5 weeks away....boooo


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

HS345 said:


> Cuttin' some super hard and thick 20" porcelain the other day with my cheap Brutus QEP cutter.


How hard is it to support the bigger tiles on the skinny table?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Paulie said:


> How hard is it to support the bigger tiles on the skinny table?


Little bit of a PITA, but not too bad.

The advantages of a skinny table offset the slight awkwardness of cutting large tile. Easy to store/carry, doesn't take up too much room if you're cutting as you set, etc. We all know how quickly a job site can become a cluster ****.


----------

